# Hawthorn Leslie Shipbuilders REPORT



## dweeb (Nov 13, 2007)

Visit with permission from workmen on site. Former shipbuilder and locomotive engineer. Although trashed and modernised in places, the buildings ooze history. The lavish board room, with it's ornate plaster ceiling and wood panelling shows how prosperous the shipbuilders once were. I'm glad I got to see this before it goes, even if I did miss it's clock tower


----------



## dweeb (Nov 13, 2007)




----------

